# Ingyen számítógép



## Melitta (2013 Június 12)

*Ingyen számítógéphez juthat a család*​Csak pályáznod kell rá​*Az Mátrix Közhasznú Alapítvány támogatja a rászorulókat az új programjával.*​Szerző: *Sereg Nikoletta*​​​A rászoruló családok*számítógépet kaphatnak*a Mátrix Közhasznú Alapítvány Számítógép Álom programja révén.​




​​​​​​A támogatói projekt 2013-ban ötven rászoruló családban élő, 10-14 éves gyereknek biztosít számítógépet, használtan ugyan, de a gépek jó állapotban vannak. A gyerekek a tanáruk által jelentkezhetnek, amennyiben két vagy több kiskorú testvérük van, illetve, ha a tanulmányi átlaguk eléri a négyest.​​*A feltételek között szerepel elsősorban egy szülői vagy gondviselői nyilatkozat leadása, néhány mondatban kifejtve és kézzel írva. Ennek a dokumentumnak a hátrányos helyzetről való beszámolót kell tartalmaznia, tehát az árvaságról, a létminimum alatt élésről, illetve arról, hogy a háztartásban nem rendelkeznek számítógéppel.*​A pályázat feltételei
​Ezenkívül meg kell adni a pontos adatokat a gyerekek és a szülők - gondviselők - nevével, címével, telefonszámával és a pontos elérhetőségével. Mellékelni kell ezeken felül a gyermek félévi vagy év végi bizonyítványának másolatát. A gondviselőnek vállalnia kell, hogy a komplett számítógépet az alapítvány székhelyén, kipróbált állapotban veszi át. Az adományozott számítógépeket nem adhatja tovább a támogatott harmadik fél számára.​A gyerek osztályfőnökének feladata, hogy a szülői nyilatkozatot és a gyerek tanulmányi eredményét bemutató bizonyítvány iskola által hitelesített másolatát az alapítvány címére beküldje.​A 2013-as Számítógép Álom programban egy évben egy diák csak egy alkalommal vehet részt. A programra való jelentkezés határideje 2013. július 4., csütörtök. A gépek kiosztása várhatóan október végéig történik meg, és csak a támogatottakat értesítik a pályázat elnyeréséről. A program szervezői körülbelül tízszeres túljelentkezésre számítanak, így ténylegesen azok kapják meg a támogatást, akiknek a legnagyobb szükségük van rá.​​*Milyen támogatások járnak még?*​​Az iskolakezdési támogatás többek között az egyik, melyet a munkavállaló utalvány formájában igényelhet. Eddig el lehetett számolni a számlákkal a munkahelyeken, de 2013. január 1-től már csak utalvány formájában lehet élni a lehetőséggel, amit tankönyvre, taneszközökre és ruházatra lehet felhasználni, az általános, illetve a középiskolások számára. Az összeg 2013-tól a minimálbér 30%-áig juttatható, tehát ebben az évben 29 400 forint gyerekenként, évente egy alkalommal. A támogatás 14 ezer üzletben használható fel országszerte. Az igényléséhez munkavállalói igazolás szükséges, és a tanév első napját megelőző hatvanadik naptól érvényes a naptári év végéig.​


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Július 11)

Aranyos, de gondolom masnap eladjak, mert kajara kell. Legkesobb akkor, mikor kikapcsoljak az aramot. Plane ha regi, tehat sokat fogyaszt.
Konyvtarakba, kozossegi hazakba, iskolakba veluk inkabb akkor mar.

Egy normal szamitogep egy evnyi villanyfogyasztasabol kijon egy pendrive meretu android PC, ha valakinek TVje mar van.


----------

